# Eidgenossen erhebt euch



## dramone (8. Juni 2007)

ich wollte die idee von dani_ch aufgreiffen und weiterführen, sprich ein schweizer-AB-Mitglieder angeln auf die beine stellen, und anschleissend evtl. lecker #g
ja ich weiss, es gibt 1000 fragen...

wann/wo/was etc.

mal schauen wer lust hat 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Da Schweizer auch ganz gut kochen können, ich zudem Bekannte in Würenlos (Nähe Baden) habe, würde ich - sofern terminlich einplanbar und in der Nähe von Baden - auch mal vorbeigucken))


----------



## mlkzander (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

wenn ich als exilant auch kommen darf bin ich dabei

ich weiß: schweizer werden kann jeder -eidgenosse nicht


----------



## Dani_CH (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Jo was das angeln angeht- hätte ich bestimmt ein paar gute Ideen- zum Beispiel mal auf unsere grossen Barben (60+) macht immer Spass- wenn mann die Fische ´weniger kennt- 

Währ doch was? Natürlich glaub ich- dass auch Europär willkommen sind- zum Beispiel unsere Nachbarn-

Ich währ auf alle Fälle mit dabei.

Gruss Dani


----------



## dramone (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Sali z'äme 

so wie es im moment ausschaut sind wir wohl zu viert...

dann will ich mal gerne Danis idee mit den barben aufgreiffen...
 @Dani
welches gewässer schwebt dir den vor? Reuss?

schreibt doch bitte ein paar daten wann ihr (wochenende/Sonntag) ihr zeit bzw. keine zeit habt, damit wir einen termin anpeilen können...

Grüsse


----------



## Dani_CH (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Jo- hallo zusammen:

Da unsere Barben mittlerweilen aus dem Laichgeschäft raus sind, kann mann das durchaus machen.

Ich würde mich anerbieten- mal vorneweg zu eruieren, was bei uns ne Tageskarte kostet- (Reuss, Bremgarten-Revier)

Für eine Übernachtungsgelegenheit- würde ich mein Tonstudio zur Verfügung stellen- das geht ganz gut mit Schlafsack und Matte.

Zwecks Termin- würde ich von Deiner organisatorischen Seite her- vielleicht mal 3 Vorschläge machen, einer passt bestimmt.

Von meiner Seite her- würde ich mal das Revier betreffend Tageskarten abchecken und den Preis hier on Board publizieren.

Cu there

Dani CH


----------



## sorgiew (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

bin zwar kein schweizer aber das hört sich doch interessant an - vorallem da mich die barben reizen würden - konnte noch nie eine fangen und hab auch noch nie darauf gefischt


lebe aber in zürich und das ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg



|wavey:wolf


----------



## Dani_CH (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

ok- die Tageskarte in "meinem Revier" ist CHF 25.--

Aber es wird sich bestimmt "lohnen" schon von wegen Landschaft- und den Barben.

Leider ist die Wetterlage zur Zeit nicht optimal und der Fluss führt zeimlich Wasser.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Laketrout (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

HAllo
wenn es terminlich möglich ist, würde ich mich gerne Euch anschliessen.
Viele Grüsse
Laketrout



Dani_CH schrieb:


> ok- die Tageskarte in "meinem Revier" ist CHF 25.--
> 
> Aber es wird sich bestimmt "lohnen" schon von wegen Landschaft- und den Barben.
> 
> ...


----------



## sorgiew (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

ich wär mal für einen sonntags ausflug - muss aber gleich sagen das ich zur zeit nur schweres karpfengerät mit habe - habe aber auch schon köderfische mit der 31/2 lbs rute gefangen ) hat auch funktioniert

grüsse aus züri 

wolf


----------



## dramone (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

es werden ja doch noch mehr #6

auf danis anregung und sorgiews präferenzen schlag ich mal folgendes vor:

wann:
so. 15.7
so. 22.7
so. 29.7

ihr könnt euch hier eintragen
http://www.doodle.ch/dpQzh8RXWiH6

wo:
dani willst du als ortskundiger Reussführer das übernehmen? 

more to come


----------



## sorgiew (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

so supi die termine sind super ich kann an den ersten beiden nur am 29 gehts bei mir nicht da bin ich zur hochzeit eingeladen


brauche aber unbedingt ein paar tipps da ich eigentlich bis jetzt ein seeangler war und nicht wirklich flusskundig bin :m



Montagen und futtervorschläge währen mal super so kann ich mich schon mal darauf vorbereiten


Grüsse Wolf 


freu mich schon wird sicher lustig|wavey:


----------



## Dani_CH (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

klaro mach ich das Guiding- falls ihr das wünscht.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Dani_CH (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Also Angelfreunde- ich check alles nochmal genau durch- und hoffe, dass das Wetter endlich wieder auf Sommer schaltet- damit die Reuss wieder die Farbe annimmt die ihr am besten steht.

Ich werde Euch am Montag Abend in diesem Thread- genaues über das wie, wo- und womit berichten können.

Bis dahin bitte ich Euch noch um ein wenig Geduld.

Keine Angst- falls ihr keine Circles habt- ich hab genügend hier- falls Ihr es mal damit probieren möchtet.

Wir lesen uns am Montag Abend gegen 20.°°


Bis die Tage und ein schönes WE

Dani_CH


----------



## sorgiew (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

ich muss sagen ich habe etwas angst bei dem wetter - permanentes hochwasser wird ja wohl nicht so gut sein oder?


ich hoffe diese prognose hält was sie verspricht:
http://www.wetter.ch/city.asp?COUNTRY=Schweiz&STATIONID=06650021


grüsse wolf


----------



## Dani_CH (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Jo- wie versprochen die detaillierten News:

Also Freunde ich werde für Euch die Patente hohlen und "vorschiessen":

Die Tageskarte beträgt CHF 25.-- dazu kommt die Statistikgebühr von CHF 5.--, die kriegt mann zurückerstattet beim abgeben der Statistik.

Damit ich die Tagespatente am Samstag abholen kann, benötige ich von Euch via e-mail- und bitte beeilt Euch damit:

- eine Kopie eines amtlichen Ausweises (ID, Führerausweis, Pass)

an folgende mailadresse: daniel.klausner@hispeed.ch

Ich bin sehr froh- wenn ich das baldmöglichst habe- ich bin zur Zeit im WK und hab darum nicht die möglichkeit dauernd dies zu überwachen...

Treffpunkt Sonntag:

Am Sonntag müssen wir "früh" los- das heisst das wir uns um 05.30 treffen sollten- als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz Rottenschwiler Brücke auf der "Aargauerseite" der Reuss vorschlagen- es wird unser Ausgangspunkt sein.

Zum Gerät:

Futterkörbe- oder Bleie am Ende der Schnur sind nicht erlaubt*

Es ist erlaubt mit 2 Ruten zu Angeln

Unbedingt schwere Bleie (180-240Gr)

Starke straffe Ruten, Rolle mit min.150m Backline Schnurstärke ab 0,28-0,35.

Wurmhaken Grösse 2- Wer Circles probieren möchte- kann sich bei mir welche ausleihen.

Köder nicht vergessen- am besten bei diesem Wetter sind Würmer (Tauwurm, Bündel Rotwürmer, Dendros, Schwarzköpfe)

Nehmt genug Würmer mit- die Strömung wird Ihren Tribut fordern

Klappstuhl- und Eure Rutenhalter (Am besten Tripod oder ähnlich) Ihr müsst der Schnur den Strömungsdruck entziehen- das heisst die Ruten müssen hoch gestellt sein- sonst reisst es Euch das stabilste Pod weg.

Wir werden am Abend hoffentlich noch was feines zusammen Grillen etc.

Das wäre es mal für das Erste. Ich wünsche Euch viel Vorfreude-

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## Dani_CH (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Ach ja- Insektenspray (Verdammte Mücken)- und gutes Schuhwerk- es gibt Schlangen wie die Aspisviper etc- zudem sind wir mitten im Naturschutzgebiet und weitere Begegnungen zum beispiel mit Schwarzwild ist nicht auszuschliessen.

nehmt auch nen Kescher- und einen Stock zum abschlagen mit- den das ist bei uns vorgeschrieben.

Zudem müssen wir ein paar m (max 1,5km) gehen.


----------



## sorgiew (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

meine daten sollten schon angekommen sein - bin ja schon ziemlich gespannt auf meine erste "flussentjungferung" |uhoh:


----------



## Dani_CH (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

jo bis jetzt sind wir offiziel zu dritt.....

Also- nehmt doch was zu grillen mit- damit wir uns um die Mittagsstunde verpflegen können. Denkt daran dass es voraussichtlich um die 33°C hat und ihr an eine Kopfbedeckung denkt.

Betreffend Tackle- vielleicht auch die Idee- dass wir zu Fuss den Angelplatz erwandern werden- und ihr somit einfach dass mitnimmt was ihr tragen - oder schieben könnt. ne Handkarre geht gut auf dem Damm .

Treffpunkt 05.30 auf der Aargauerseite der Reuss in der Ortschaft Rottenschwil. Der landgasthof Hecht ist auf dieser Seite. Bitte nehmt den Parkplatz unmittelbar bei der Reuss (ist ne Barriere da) - und nicht den Parkplatz des Gasthofes.

Ich werde rechtzeitig da sein- und damit Ihr nicht alles der Vorschriften durchlesen müsst- Euch kurz eine Einführung in unsere Reviervorschriften geben- und Euch die gefahren und Angelmethoden kurz erläutern- und dann gehts los.

Bis denne


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

so jetzt sag mir mal auf welche entfernung wir werfen müssen - also bei über 200 gramm hab ich etwas angst um meine ruten - obwohl ich sagen muss das ich auch mit ca 500 gramm futterraketen max 70 meter werfe|kopfkrat


----------



## Dani_CH (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Wurfdistanz:

1 Rute "kurz" auf 10-15m
1 Rute "Lang" auf 25m


----------



## sorgiew (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

so und hast schon einige zusagen dani?


was ich noch fragen wollte  - wie sieht es mit der wurmmenge aus?  


reichen 5 dosen oder lieber mehr?


----------



## Dani_CH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

2 definitive sind eingetroffen- und ein halbwegs. Wir werden sehen.

Mit 3 Dosen bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.

Wir erwarten hier ca 35°C am Sonntag- und somit ist wohl eher das Problem da- wie wir den Ködern das überleben sichern können....

Der Fluss klart auf- und ich erwarte "gute Verhältnisse" wenngleich die Strömung durch den Pegel hart sein wird. Unsere "Zielfische" erwarte ich am frühen morgen in etwa 2-6m Distanz zum Ufer und mit fortschreitender Wärme immer weiter draussen im Fluss.

Wir werden am Sonntag mit vielen Spaziergägern leben müssen- und wir haben wenig Schatten. Mal gucken wie lange wir es aushalten können.

Gruss Dani


----------



## mlkzander (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

huhu leute
ich habe kurzfristig die schicht getauscht -ferienzeit eben-
kann leider nicht 

wünsche euch aber sauviel spass und petri heil


----------



## sorgiew (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

schade wäre sicher "heiss" geworden ;-)


----------



## Dani_CH (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

So- guten Morgen,

Also die Patente sind besorgt (Michael & Wolfgang)- und die Fangaussichten sind gut- wie mir gesagt worden ist.

Vorschlag: Wir angeln - und ziehen uns wenns zu heiss wird- irgendwann zurück in einen Wald und schmeissen den Grill an.

Ich freue mich auf ein angeln zu dritt. Die Fotokamera nicht vergessen- wir stellen trotzdem ein paar Bilder ins Bord.

Bis morgen früh, Gruss Dani


----------



## sorgiew (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Würmer sind gekühlt 


Digicam ist geladen 


Bleie sind gekauft 


Fleisch wird noch organisiert 


und ich hoffe die barben sind auch schon parat


#6


freu mich schon


wolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Bei mir wirds leider nix, wie Ihr sehen könnt, weil ich im Büro sitze  :-(((


----------



## sorgiew (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

|evil:   eigentlich schade - naja vergnügen wir uns eben nur zu dritt - beim fischen wohlgemerkt.



ich hoffe doch die barben haben auch hunger wenn es heiss ist 



ich hoffe doch schon das es ein paar ordentliche bilder gibt für einen guten forumsbericht


----------



## Dani_CH (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

Das Angeln haben wir in dieser Bruthitze nun beendet. Ich hoffe, Das Euch die Reuss viel Freude bereitet hat- und Ihr als Seeangler mal den Fluss "spüren" konnten.

Die Fotos sind gemacht- und der Bericht folgt. Eins ist jedoch schon fast sicher- irgendwann- sehen wir uns an der Reuss wieder zum gemeinsamen Angeln.

Petri

Dani_CH


----------



## sorgiew (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Eidgenossen erhebt euch*

:mund was haben wir gefangen:m


----------

